# Schmiedespezialisierung in WotLK



## Krypterian (14. Juli 2009)

Moin, ich zocke mir grad nen twink hoch und der soll Schmied werden... jedoch weiss ich net genau ob die Spezialistierungen überhaupt was bringen mit 80? Macht das ganze in Nordend noch einen unterschied welche spezi man hat. Der Twink ist schon 68 also bringen mir die lvl 60items auch nix, und fuer 70 farmen ist ja sinnlos XD

mvg, Pol


----------



## nerkin (14. Juli 2009)

Als Schmied kriegste 2 weitere Sockelplätze das wären wenn du Tank bist und dort die +24 Ausdauer Gems rein tust ca 480 hp mehr( je nach Rasse und Skillung). Allerdings werden die anderen berufs boni gepusht und der des Schmieds nicht. Kommt drauf an wie stark die anderen gepusht werden ob es sich lohnt oder nicht.


----------



## Krypterian (15. Juli 2009)

jo, aber ich meine ob der unterschied zwischen waffenschmied und rüstungsschmied auf lvl 80 was bringt? Gibt es items für lvl 80 die nur ein waffenschmied herstellen kann und nicht der rüstungsschmied?


----------



## Albertado (15. Juli 2009)

Für lvl 78 kann sich der Rüssischmied zwei eher miese Offitems herstellen die BoP sind(Brust/hose) und der Waffenschmied einen Tankeinhänder und einen Zweihänder die schlehcter sind als die Waffen aus der Arenaquest.


----------



## TeeTS (17. Juli 2009)

Um es mal kurz und klar auszudrücken: Nein! Im Moment lohnt es sich nicht, sich zu spezialisieren.



Ich hoffe, Blizz bringt demnächst noch etwas ein, was die Spezialisierungen wieder sinnvoll macht.


----------



## McChrystal (21. Juli 2009)

TeeTS schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Blizz bringt demnächst noch etwas ein, was die Spezialisierungen wieder sinnvoll macht.


Ganz meine Meinung. Es ist schade, dass es keine brauchbaren Spezialisierungsrezepte seit BC gibt.

Btt: Ich finde die 2 Bonussockel daher interessant, dass man flexibler mit den Gems ist und eventuell noch mehr Sockelboni mitnehmen kann, wenn man den Meta aktivieren will.


----------



## Draknos (25. Juli 2009)

also ich hab schmieden jetzt auf 350 und mich immernoch nicht spezialisiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab da mal eben eine frage zu, bekomme ich die 2 extra sockel auch, wenn ich keine spezialisierung habe?


----------



## Vanderley (1. August 2009)

ja


----------



## Schaulustiger (1. März 2010)

TeeTS schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Blizz bringt demnächst noch etwas ein, was die Spezialisierungen wieder sinnvoll macht.



Genau meine Meinung. Fand die Lösung damals in BC sehr schön mit der extra-rüstung bzw. extra-waffen. sowas sollte es bei cataclysm auch geben.


----------

